# Hunger Games Simulator - Round Danganronpa - [Some Spoilers]



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

Staring the cast of the first and second game and 3 from the new anime
I start in 3 minutes​


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

I will continue this in an hour or two


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 9, 2016)

I already lost 4 of my favorites chiaki, ishimaru, mukuro, and ibuki.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Sep 9, 2016)

and there goes sakura and mondo, I'm running out of characters to root for.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Sep 9, 2016)

There is still hope for my characters, I have 9 left.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2016)

Hahaha  both Makoto and Nagito seem pretty lucky...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Sep 9, 2016)

now fuyuhiko and the ultimate impostor are down, well at least uphuphuph bear cant laugh no more.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Sep 9, 2016)

@FrozenIndignatio well, the ultimate lucky student isn't so lucky anymore. Unless he believed his death came with a brighter hope.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2016)

It's all there to make hope shine more brightly~

Besides, we still have ultimate hope o3o


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2016)

Hahaha, ultimate luck/hope is so violent... but no matter how much despair he causes it's all for the greater hope


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2016)

Looks like we've run out of luck ;D


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

NOOOOOOOO CHIHIRO ;-;


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

Here are the results of the match


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes, kazuichi did it. I was hoping he won.


----------

